# Coordenadas del mouse con assembler u otro lenguaje



## ruben_dj (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro, hace un tiempo vengo tratando de desarrollar un proyecto para emular un mouse por puerto ps2, he obtenido información de esta web http://www.computer-engineering.org y ya más o menos tengo información de qué es lo que necesito. Pero se me ha presentado el problema de cómo obtener las coordenadas del mouse y mandarlas a un PIC. Estoy utilizando assembler y esa es la parte que me falta. Lo ideal sería hacerlo por puerto ps2, pero si no se puede, tendría que hacerlo por puerto serial.

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Gracias y un saludo desde la distancia


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Ruben...

yo estoy intentando algo parecido pero con el teclado.
segun entiendo el mouse y teclado trabajan a 5 volts, 100 mA,
por una linea de datos bidirecional por lo que eria mejor
conectarlo a dos puertos In/Out, aqui hay unas rutinas en assembler
pero esta dificil que sean compatibles,

http://www.beyondlogic.org/keyboard/keybrd.htm

Saludos.


----------

